# Fibber Mcgee Had His Closet But I



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 21, 2016)

_  Got the middle drawer of my desk. It's the last place I look if I can't find something._
_

_
_Chances are you got one too._
_Don't be shy post a picture of it._
_***
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
***********G*********_


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 21, 2016)

Quote:
*Fibber Mcgee Had His Closet But I*

Kind of dating yourself there old son, but I'm sure there are many of us here old enough to get the reference. I have several of those areas. Mike


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 21, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> Quote:
> *Fibber Mcgee Had His Closet But I*
> 
> Kind of dating yourself there old son, but I'm sure there are many of us here old enough to get the reference. I have several of those areas. Mike



You know that I have several such areas ! And you also know that I remember Fibber & Molly as well.


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 21, 2016)

Haha!, I have one in almost every room. The "junk drawer" has saved me a trip into town waaay more than once. My closet on the other hand has work clothes.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 21, 2016)

I often chuckled at Fibber's "Peoria in ought 13", (of course it was not ought but 19) today we can say it's ought 16.


----------



## JPigg55 (Feb 21, 2016)




----------

